# Baby girl with no vaginal opening?



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I am going to cross post this in a couple of places...i really need to get some feedback before our dr. appt tomorrow. I was changing my 2 month old'd diaper tonight, and all of a sudden realized there was no vaginal opening. i got a flashlight and really checked her out, and can't find one(maybe a tiny opening right under her inner labia, but can't tell for sure, it is the size of the head of a pin). I already had an appt scheduled for her for tomorrow, so we are going in(which is what my midwife reccommended when I called her tonight). I just want to have info, and maybe find out what I should expect at this visit. Do you know if there could be other reproductive abnormalities, or is this usually something eassily fixed? I feel awful for not noticing it sooner...
Debi


----------



## Ravenmoon (Mar 2, 2002)

It is called a labial adhesion.Technically it is not considered a problem unless your babe can not urinate.It is either a horomonal issue(which many infant girls have)or even an irritation to the area can cause it to close up.Sometimes it will heal itself and by the time a girl hits 8-10 years of age and the horomones start to kick it in will defintley heal.Doctors typically prescribe a horomone that you put on the area for about 2-3 weeks and it will open back up.Using vaseline on the area afterwards will prevent it from closing back up.Some people treat it others don't because like i said it isn't a necessary area to be open if your babe can pee and it will eventually heal itself.this is fairly common so don't worry!


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

is it still considered this if the rest of her(labia) looks fine? sorry nak


----------



## dawndup (Jan 31, 2004)

My DD had this. Yes, the rest of the labia looked just fine... but the opening started to close up. She was starting to have difficulty urinating, so we put a hormone cream on it for a few weeks and it opened up. We ended up having to "apply traction" to it (pull apart gently as we applied the cream) as well because the cream alone wasn't opening it... I was afraid it would hurt DD, but it didn't bother her one bit. It was no big deal at all and her pediatrician was not one bit concerned... I hope that's all it is for your DD!


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

My DD had labial adhesion. The (mainstream) doctor prescribed hormone creme to apply. I did it a day or two, but then realized that I just didn't want to rub hormones on my baby! Especially for what was really just a cosmetic thing - it never caused her any real problems.

DD is now 9. The adhesion started separating when she was 8 and it seems just fine now. She complained a bit about it when it started to separate, but nothing that a nice warm bath couldn't solve.

I'm not convinced that this is a medical "problem". I think it's analogous to a baby boy's foreskin adhesion - for most kids, just leave it alone and nature will take care of it. I seriously believe there is some protective benefit of the labial adhesion.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks so much mamas. It was just such a shock to me to see it on my dd. I have another older girl and never experienced this, and from what I had read about it before it sounds like it would be much more noticable. The doc appt today was ok. I was so very glad that I went in armed with the knowledge from this board, and some other articles I found online. There were two suggestions, leave it as is(which is the one I went with), or have it snipped!!! There was not one mention of a creme. i asked about it, and was kind of blown off. Anyway. I am very comfortable with the decision to wait...I would have my sons' foreskin cut, or forcibly retracted, and I will remain confident that this will remedy itself too. i will keep an eye on it for urination issues, but from what I've read(and heard on MDC), it should be fine.
Thanks again!!!







Debi
going to xpost this on my other threads too.


----------

